# Synchroniser 1 compte itunes allemand et 1 francais



## romanod (14 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Etant en Allemagne je me suis acheté un iphone 3gs (contrat allemand). Je l'ai activé via mon compte itunes Francais. Jusque là tout va bien...
Ma fiancée vient de s'en acheter un (contat allemand). Je ne l'ai pas encore activé, car...

J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de lui créer un compte  itunes allemand (nous avons  tout se qu'il faut pour en créer un bien réel, CB, adresse...) sur le meme MAC et si il est également possible de synchroniser nos iphones respectifs sur chacun des stores, Francais et Allemand?

Merci de m'éclairer ou de me proposer une autre solution envisageable.

Romain.


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2009)

Oui, a toutes les questions.

Tu peux parfaitement avoir un compte dans chaque pays et placer les musiques et applications dans tous les iPhone connectés a ton ordinateur.

Je le fais en ayant aussi plusieurs comptes (Français, anglais, US, canadien, japonais etc.)


----------



## romanod (14 Août 2009)

Merci gwen, Je teste ca dés ce soir.


----------

